

Lulzsec Rogue suspected of Mt. Gox Hack - desigooner
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jun/22/lulzsec-rogue-suspected-of-bitcoin-hack

======
desigooner
Some interesting quotes from the guy who runs britcoin.co.uk-

"..However, Amir Taaki, who runs the rival Bitcoin exchange Britcoin.co.uk,
disputes this chain of events. Developers working on his site, which runs on
much of the same software as MtGox, found a security hole several days before
the hack was carried out. He says MtGox was notified publicly and privately of
the issue. .."

